
Keystone: RISC-V Based Open-Source Secure Hardware Enclave - hardenedlinux
http://keystone-enclave.org/
======
godelmachine
Begs the obvious question - is this immune to Spectre and Meltdown?

~~~
hardenedlinux
It's unlikely to be affected by spectre-like attack since Rocket chip based
core doesn't have speculative exec.

[https://riscv.org/2018/01/more-secure-world-risc-v-
isa/](https://riscv.org/2018/01/more-secure-world-risc-v-isa/)
[https://www.sifive.com/blog/2018/01/05/sifive-statement-
on-m...](https://www.sifive.com/blog/2018/01/05/sifive-statement-on-meltdown-
and-spectre/)

